# Reformed Podcasts



## Brian (Nov 4, 2005)

What are people listening to? Any good suggestions?

Other than the link below, all that I can find is mostly churches uploading their pastor's sermons. Anyone know of anything else?

Sola Gratia.org

BRIAN


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brian_
> What are people listening to? Any good suggestions?
> 
> Other than the link below, all that I can find is mostly churches uploading their pastor's sermons. Anyone know of anything else?
> ...



http://www.oneplace.com/Ministries/The_White_Horse_Inn/

http://www.marshillaudio.org/


----------



## Brian (Nov 4, 2005)

Ahhh, yes, thank you good Doctor. How could I have forgotten the Fab Four? BTW, could someone talk to them about getting their download on an RSS feed or something? I'm sure they can do it, but I'd of course be willing to help.

Mars Hill is another good selection as well. That is actually more of what I was thinking of (i.e., not just a sermon).

Thanks,
BRIAN


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ive got Grace To You which I enjoy alot. These podcasts and sermons online are very helpful.

blade


----------

